# new dash



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

hi guys, so I get my dash today and I was ready to put it in and there's a spot on the reflector chrome above the instrument panel where paint is missing/smudged. Does anyone know the correct paint color for that piece? I got it from Mr. Gs. I guess I'll call him tomorrow....does anything go right?
Linda


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's a pic...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. I would touch it up with some hobby shop chrome paint (Testor's makes it) or, more likely, leave it alone. The only way you'd ever notice it is if you were under the dash looking up at it. It looks like a good dash!
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jeff,
It's not in the "chrome" part, it's in the dark blue reflector plate part. Do you know the color code or whatever for that?
Linda


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*pic*

picture of area. would you send it back for repair?
Linda


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> picture of area. would you send it back for repair?
> Linda


i wouldnt,,to me it isnt very obvious
the next time it may be even worse
its a 42 year old part,,theres a limit on expecting perfection but thats just me


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

It is noticeable to me. there was also a lot of overspray and some spots where the chrome is showing through on the black. I was thinking of sending it back and waiting for my old one to be repaired. It's not the 40 year old part, it's the workmanship. They should've seen that spot before they sent it and I told them so. Has anyone used a repro dash? How are they?
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My friend's '65 dash was redone for $$$ and doesn't look as good as yours, Linda. Try to get it repaired/redone if you wanna. Me, I'd install it in my car.
Jeff


----------

